# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Monarch Platform, surgery robot, Auris Health, Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Auris Health, Inc.

Home page - aurishealth.com/monarch-platform

twitter.com/MonarchRobot

----------


## Airicist

Auris Introduces the Monarch Platform
March 23, 2018




> With the Monarch Platform, Auris seeks to leverage the power of flexible robotics to enable new possibilities in endoscopy, which uses small cameras and tools to enter the body through its natural openings.
> The Monarch Platform integrates the latest advancements in robotics, micro-instrumentation, endoscope design, sensing, and data science into one platform to improve outcomes and reduce cost.

----------


## Airicist

Monarch Peripheral Bronchoscopy Animation
April 23, 2018




> The Monarch Platform is used in a peripheral bronchoscopy case.

----------

